# Tree Rat Contest, Prizes Selected!



## Bubbaforsure (Dec 26, 2011)

Standings are changing mighty quick these last few days....Here 's what we have as of 1/18/12 


Open Class: 
DM/Wolfskin-9
Gurnie-4
Jayin J-2 
Chris Spikes-2 
Etter2-2
Stick-N-String-2 
KY Longbow-1
RC-1  
LincoBowHunter-1
Skunkhound-1


Ya'll keep after them...


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Dec 28, 2011)

I actually saw two run across the yard today...
First.... I've seen in some time..

Now...If I could just get them to sit still for a few seconds!


----------



## gurn (Dec 29, 2011)

Man they been hidin out round here.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 4, 2012)

I thank thangs isz aboutsz to get going on here! 

Good Shooting..LincoBowhunter..He dun killsz hisz frist tree rats withsz a bow!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 7, 2012)

Got number 7 this afternoon while looking for pigs. I did see  a sow with 2 liter ones with her but my bath must not have gotten all the stink off me cause she turned around and headed back the way she came no sooner than I saw her. 49# Buffalo Bow, Hex Head on a 90 Heritage shift. mIkE


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 7, 2012)

Mike...Ya turning into a tree rat killing machine!
Well done.....


----------



## gurn (Jan 8, 2012)

Wow!! hes outa reach now!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 8, 2012)

# 8 and # 9 this morning. Headed out about 9:30 this morning looking for the ghost pigs. They had been there since I left yesterday afternoon. Anyway the squirrels were out on my little walk around looking for the ghost pigs. These two came home with me. mIkE


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 8, 2012)

Awsome shooting Mike! What time will the stew be done????


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 8, 2012)

Dave, going to have to put those two from today in the pressure cooker. Both were big males(tough). The one from yesterday was a young male. Quit laughing Gurn. I know they're not as big as your supper size squirrels. mIkE


----------



## gurn (Jan 8, 2012)

Man were gonna havta start callin ya the RC of Treerats!!


----------



## Al33 (Jan 8, 2012)

Way to go Mike!!! Pretty cool with that one with the acorn still in his mouth.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Jan 9, 2012)

::man thats some serious good shootin!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 9, 2012)

I think we need to go ahead a raise the white flag and surrender!  

Yu Bee da man....


----------



## jerry russell (Jan 9, 2012)

Dang Mike, I think you are one heck of a squirrel hunter but you are AWSOME at photography. I love your trophy photos. Great composition.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Jerry. I try to get good pictures but it's hard without a good camera and a big tripod. Course a picture tells a story way better than I can. I'm not much on story telling. We do have some real good story tellers on this site. Mike


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 10, 2012)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Thanks Jerry. I try to get good pictures but it's hard without a good camera and a big tripod. Course a picture tells a story way better than I can. I'm not much on story telling. We do have some real good story tellers on this site. Mike



My hats off to ya Mike.....Ya done good on themsz Tree Rats!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 12, 2012)

Congrats ...to Etter2 for bagging a nice one with his bow today...!


----------



## gurn (Jan 12, 2012)

The rats are really fallin now.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 12, 2012)

gurn said:


> The rats are really fallin now.



Yep...Theyz isz starting to bust themsz pretty regular right now...We are getting down to the last few days of contest


----------



## Etter2 (Jan 16, 2012)

Whacked another one!  21 yards.  Samick Red Stag and Zwickey head


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice going Etter2. Broadheads on squirrels put them down quick. mIkE


----------



## Etter2 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm convinced a Zwickey will do the job on anything that moves.  Pinned that one to the tree and the head buried nearly to the shaft. Pulled it out and it's good as new.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 16, 2012)

Good Shooting Etter2


----------



## gurn (Jan 16, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 17, 2012)

Getting down to the last couple of weeks beore wesz done for this year!


----------



## whossbows (Jan 17, 2012)

can i do like some of the people i know that deer hunts,shoot them with a 22 and stick arrows in them,,,,?


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 18, 2012)

whossbows said:


> can i do like some of the people i know that deer hunts,shoot them with a 22 and stick arrows in them,,,,?



Sure....Nice looking bow in your avatar...Is that a Bob Lee?


----------



## gurn (Jan 18, 2012)

Ok folks your just gonna havta trust me on this one.
I left my camara out in Pittsfield thats about 40 miles away so I dont hava pic. 
So no pic I'll just tell the story. Ok me and Diana was getting ready ta go out. She was already in the car. I walked out and and saw ah rat foolin around out back.
The rat saw me and ran up this small tree only about 12 or 13ft high but all knarled up with vines. I ran back to the car and told Diana ta give me the keys cause I had ah rat treed. She looked at me and said what???  I said
 I GOT AH RAT TREED. GIVE ME THE KEYS SO I CAN GET BACK IN THE HOUSE AND GET MY BOW!! 
Well she gave me the keys but before I could get back in the house she yelled I'LL GET IT FOR YOU!! YOUR GONNA TRACK MUD ALL THROUGH THE HOUSE!! 
Well I stood at the door sayin hurry hurry!!
She comes back with my bow and two arras 
I told her go back and grab the quiver full. Yall know how it can be shootin up at ah rat in ah tree. Sometimes it might take ah few. 
So I'm sneakin up on the tree and I dont see the rat. Dang it he's gone!!  I keep lookin and there he is dang near flattened out on the trunk in ah big tangle ah vines.
I had ta get right up aginst the tree ta find ah small hole ta shoot through. Picked ah spot and leter rip. At the shot the rat comes flyin down the tree and headed to another while I'm fumblin around tryin ta grab another arra out ah my quiver. Dendy knows what I look like doin that and it would have been funny for yall ta see. 
Just before he makes the other tree he rolls over dead.
Caught him quartin in the guts and out the chest.
So all this time Diana is still sittin in the car ready ta go wonderin what kinda strang feller she spent the last 30yrs with. 
 Recon shed know by now??
Here I come around the corner the proud rat hunter with his trusty Savannah in one hand and ah really hacked up rat in the other. Took my shoes off so I woulnt track mud 
and threw it in the freezer till we got back. 
Dont know if ah no pic kill counts for the contest but it was ah good little hunt.


----------



## Etter2 (Jan 18, 2012)

gurn said:


> Ok folks your just gonna havta trust me on this one.
> I left my camara out in Pittsfield thats about 40 miles away so I dont hava pic.
> So no pic I'll just tell the story. Ok me and Diana was getting ready ta go out. She was already in the car. I walked out and and saw ah rat foolin around out back.
> The rat saw me and ran up this small tree only about 12 or 13ft high but all knarled up with vines. I ran back to the car and told Diana ta give me the keys cause I had ah rat treed. She looked at me and said what???  I said
> ...





I'm not a judge but I trust ya!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 18, 2012)

Etter2 said:


> I'm not a judge but I trust ya!



Not a problem here...I will tack up another one for ya!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 19, 2012)

Now Gurn, you know you don't go anywhere without ya camera or spare batteries. At least you didn't forget your wife. mIkE


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 19, 2012)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Now Gurn, you know you don't go anywhere without ya camera or spare batteries. At least you didn't forget your wife. mIkE



Here better not forget her!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 19, 2012)

gurn said:


> Man they been hidin out round here.



They ain't hiding, except for four, you killed them all last year. Now on post #29, I see where you up and killed that the last of those too. 
Suppose to leave a few for seed.


----------



## gurn (Jan 20, 2012)

Barry Duggan said:


> They ain't hiding, except for four, you killed them all last year. Now on post #29, I see where you up and killed that the last of those too.
> Suppose to leave a few for seed.



I know that Barry..... Bobby is a biologist and he teaches me that stuff. 
Bubba makes me do this!!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 22, 2012)

gurn said:


> I know that Barry..... Bobby is a biologist and he teaches me that stuff.
> Bubba makes me do this!!



Ya know ya love doing this!  

Congrats to Skunkhound for killing his first Tree Rat!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 23, 2012)

I thinksz theysz ready for this to be over and done with!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 23, 2012)

Yep, they're ready to regroup for this coming fall. They ain't been letting me get close for a shot lately. mIkE


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 23, 2012)

That's funny stuff right there! 
Musta beensz one of themsz rats Gurnie was chasing!  
Poor feller is plum tuckered out!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 25, 2012)

Were down to our last six days of this year contest 
Sure would love to see someone make a good run at it!


----------



## Skunkhound (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm desperately trying for a couple more. The one in the freezer isn't much of a meal.
 Messaging squirrel, by DM wolfskin=priceless


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 26, 2012)

Skunkhound said:


> I'm desperately trying for a couple more. The one in the freezer isn't much of a meal.
> Messaging squirrel, by DM wolfskin=priceless



Hey ya have done good...Keep trying they can be some kinda tough to shoot for sure...
Heck when I open the door of my house, shop or truck.Its like you put some 3-phase 480-volt to them...Pop...Gone..In..Ah..Flash!


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 28, 2012)

Well I think we still can't download pics from photobucket but I shot my #2 today. Hit him with a thunderchild at 20 yards


----------



## Al33 (Jan 28, 2012)

stick-n-string said:


> Well I think we still can't download pics from photobucket but I shot my #2 today. Hit him with a thunderchild at 20 yards



Congrat's Jonathan!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 28, 2012)

stick-n-string said:


> Well I think we still can't download pics from photobucket but I shot my #2 today. Hit him with a thunderchild at 20 yards



Here it is!


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks martin! I should send u a pic of my first 1!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 30, 2012)

Way to go! 
Ill put another knotch in da ole scoreboard for ya.  
Only....One day left ....


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 31, 2012)

*Tree Rat Contest....Final Scores...*

Well unless someone plans on doing some serious night hunting...I quess we have put another rat contest in the books for this year...

I want to thank everyone for getting out there and giving it a try for theysz can bees right hard to hit for most of us!

I would have to say this was not the problem this year for DM/Wolfskin. Mike thats has been some mighty fine shooting and this has really set the bar for next year contest..My hats off to ya for all your hard work and effort!  Ya done "GOOD"

For my good buddy Gurnie..Im sure glad were not doing this here contest by the pound for yu sure have some right big critters up yur way..Right impressive shooting and heck this time ya didnt even have to climb a tree to get one down...Thanks Gurnie for joining in on the fun! 


Hats off to Jayin J ,Chris Spikes and Etter2 for putting a couple each in the ole pressure cooker as well...Thanks Guys!    

Again...Thanks to everyone for another great Tree Rat Contest

Open Class: 
DM/Wolfskin-9
Gurnie-4
Jayin J-2 
Chris Spikes-2 
Etter2-2
Stick-N-String-2 
KY Longbow-1
RC-1  
LincoBowHunter-1
Skunkhound-1


I will be sending some PM to the top three for some prize selections..I will  post there choices after were done!


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 31, 2012)

I c there is a 3 way tie for 3rd!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 31, 2012)

How can we be done?  I have not yet started!


----------



## Al33 (Jan 31, 2012)

Congratulations to Mike! He is da man when it comes to tree rats, and he ain't too shabby with the other critters either.

Thanks for getting this going again this season Bubba, I sure have enjoyed reading and keeping up with this thread. Great job!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 31, 2012)

Apex Predator said:


> How can we be done?  I have not yet started!



me neither didnt much try but Congrats Mike I know it was fun for ya


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Feb 1, 2012)

stick-n-string said:


> I c there is a 3 way tie for 3rd!!



Better count again.....
A 4 way tie....PM sent to each one...


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Feb 1, 2012)

Apex Predator said:


> How can we be done?  I have not yet started!



I wanted it to go until the end of February. But my work is gonna get in the way this year...Sorry!


----------



## gurn (Feb 1, 2012)

Congratulations to all involved and thanks Bubba for keepin it goin.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Feb 1, 2012)

gurn said:


> Congratulations to all involved and thanks Bubba for keepin it goin.



Glad to do it...Its always a HOOT!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 1, 2012)

gurn said:


> Congratulations to all involved and thanks Bubba for keepin it goin.



X2, Good shooting folks! I only was able to shoot one this season and he crawled off into a brush pile.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 1, 2012)

Well I enjoyed ever minute of it but it to went by too fast like deer season did. Congratulations to the prize winners however Bubba sorts the tie out. Still got till the end of February to try and put a few more down while looking for a pig or two. May the force be with ya, of course with  traditional stuff. Mike


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Feb 1, 2012)

That's Funny....
Yes.....The Force is strong with this one! 
Yep dun got wacked by Mr. Mike...


----------



## gurn (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey now we know the secret!!!  Mike was cheatin cause he used THE FORCE!!!!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Feb 1, 2012)

gurn said:


> Hey now we know the secret!!!  Mike was cheatin cause he used THE FORCE!!!!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Feb 3, 2012)

*Prize Selections!*

Here we go for another year!

DM/Wolfskin passed on any prizes...A super nice gesture!
Thanks Mike..Youre a right fine feller!

Gurnie-Gold Tip #5575 Tradtional Shafts (6) 
Jayin J-Fanny Pack from DM/Wolfskin 
Stick-N-String-Fanny Pack from RC

Thanks Again to everyone for joining in on the fun!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Feb 4, 2012)

Walked out towards my shop this morning and there was five out in the yard...They just sat there!...How do they know?


----------



## gurn (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm gonna make them shafts up into real purdy arras.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 6, 2012)

Congrats Gurn and I hope you paint each one of them red over time. MiKE


----------

